# Anybody Still Use Mono for Surf Fishing??



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Y'all can see in my other post my very short and disappointing attempt to use Power Pro. I respooled with what I know, Berkley Trilene XL. My big surf set up will still have Power Pro since I'm casting out the bait and letting it sit, but my fishing lure set up will have to be mono.

I want my ladyfish set up to pull double duty and be a pompano rig. I spooled 12 lb Trilene XL after dumping the Power Pro. With a good leader and a properly set drag, will the Trilene XL and be able to manage pomps, reds, and the occassional small shark? I will be using sand fleas on my lady fish rig.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

95 percent of my rods all have mono on it. Ande Backcountry.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I use 20 lb mono on my Penn 7500 and 8500. 17 lb mono on my 6500. I believe it's Trilene.


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

i use mostly mono, only reels i have right now that have braid are the two shark setups i have, one has 500 yards of braid with a couple hundred yards of mono topshot the other has 800ish yards of braid with a couple hundred yards of mono on top. all spinning setups have mono, posted in the other thread for reasons why lol


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Mono for the Surf*

All of my reels have mono on them except one, a ABU 5500C that I use for speckled trout and redfish. I put 75 yards of 50# PP on as a top shot but I really don't like it.

I still have half a spool of braid (75yards) that sit unused in my stash. C2


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

I have my 6500c loaded with 14lb XL, works great for blues and skipjacks .


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I do, especially for pompano. I lose more fish with braid, even if I connect a longer section of mono to it.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Chris V said:


> I do, especially for pompano. I lose more fish with braid, even if I connect a longer section of mono to it.


Is that cause of the lack of stretch in braid or knot failure?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Lack of stretch. Pompano love to make those last runs with the wash and 9 out of 10 pompano lost are usually during the last seconds of the fight. With mono, I hardly ever lose them whereas with braid, I noticed a higher number of lost fish. All mono for me.

With redfishing in the fall and winter however, I use braid


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Lack of stretch. Pompano love to make those last runs with the wash and 9 out of 10 pompano lost are usually during the last seconds of the fight. With mono, I hardly ever lose them whereas with braid, I noticed a higher number of lost fish. All mono for me.
> 
> With redfishing in the fall and winter however, I use braid


I wonder if there is a remedy for that last run by setting the drag loose...I'd hate to get into my first pomp and lose it.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I usually lighten my drags as they close to help


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

all most all my rods have braid on them with the exception of maybe 2 or 3 the ones with mono have the suffix 17 lb and i know one set up real light tackle its on a quantum snapshot 30 and i wanna say its ether 6 lb or 8 lb suffix . all my surf rods and penn 4/0 6/0 9/0 have braid with top shot mono . I hate mono other then to back fill surf rods or top shot shark rods . braid all the way .


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Nov 29, 2007)

I use only Mono!!!


----------

